# Hi..



## Whiskey Creek (Dec 15, 2007)

I just made it in time for the party, and thought I should introduce myself before my Mom gets upset with me. You know how Moms can be. Anyways, my name is Tammy, I'm married to a wonderful guy, and we have 2 adorable boys, ages 3 and 5. We use to have all quarter horses but sold the last of them this past summer, so now our barn and pasture sits empty. The boys each have a miniature colt, which there Gramma gave them, but we keep them right at Gramma's house, at least for a little bit yet. I dont have any donkeys but anytime I wanted to claim one, I could..just go and take one from Mom. We will probably be getting a foal from her this summer, and maybe two. For all of you that dont know..Mom is Corinne. I was so glad to get my conformation for LB today, I was hoping to make it in time for the party. I'm not sure about this pic posting on here..but I will fiure it out, so for tonight Mom is going to post my pic. Thank you so much Michele. This is so darn hard getting it and not opening it up, I just never have been good at that.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 15, 2007)

*hi Tammy




, i'm Nikki, i hope your mother didn't show you the Santa i sent her



, first impressions ya know



, welcome from NY...Nikki*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 15, 2007)

Nik, of course I did...and she sent it to her home. Now what were you saying about first impressions?????


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Tammy





see ya at the party


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 15, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Tammy! Welcome from Alabama![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Oh, and, first impressions?? Yup, they're usually right...hehehe



[/SIZE]


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi, Tammy welcome from Nova Scotia!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Tammy, from another Tammy



Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi





Welcome from Missouri


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Tammy, i am your adopted sister, in case our mom didn't tell you...





quite seriously you are SO LUCKY to have Corinne for your mom





and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Whiskey Creek (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the Welcome everyone, Mom (Corinne) said everyone on here was really friendly. I tried to get on yesterday but the forum was down, probably Moms fault (everything is always HER fault). Susan, NO, ma didnt tell me about you, when did this happen??????? I'll have to talk to her about this, and LUCKY..I wouldnt always agree with that, You should hear how me and Ma go around at times, especially when I want to leave early in the morning to spend the day shopping and NOOOOOO I have to wait till she is done in the barn, and takes her shower, and then there are other days, but we wont go there, or she will probably kick me off of here. Got to get running off to work, Talk to everyone later, Tammy L.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 17, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]SO HAPPY TO SEE YOU ON THE FORUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Michele[/SIZE]


----------



## Suzie (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi Tammy and WELCOME.





You have a great mom and I always look for her posts. Glad a family tradition has been established with you on here too!

A very happy holiday season to you and to all here.


----------

